# how to get rid of an algea bloom



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Without using a UV sterilzer? Im doing a big water change every 2-3 days and im trying to keep lighting as little as possible because i have plants in the tank that i recently add.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

I don't think there is a hell of alot you can do other than water changes and blocking sunlight from hitting the tank and restricting the time the lights are on.

They make chemical algaecides for aquariums, but I don't like these. Many people believe the chemicals are bad for your fish's health and the constant application of algaecides only serves to slowly produce algaecide-resistant algae.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

any other suggestions?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Maybe add an external cannister filter to mechanically remove the algae...or add more bacteria to the tank to help remove the nutrients the algae is feeding on?


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

i'd had a very bad algae problem in one of my tanks...i'd tryed everything to fix the rpoblem from frequent water changes to trying chemicals...none really work and the problem presisted...the only solution was moving the tank to where it got to no direct sunlight...and my algae problem went away...


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

wrap the tank in something so that no light gets into it. Garbage bags seem to work well. After 48-72 hours the algae should be dead


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

im so glad i dont get direct sunlight any were in my house


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

My 180g is situated in my living room and I'm having the same problem even though the curtains are closed the sun shines on the tank. Im sick of scrubbing the brown algae every two days because it is out of hand. I might just take nigaphan's advice and move my tank as well. Eric, where is your tank situated?


----------

